# Kaufberatung: Neuer Rechner für ~1500€



## Jarnan (23. November 2015)

*Kaufberatung: Neuer Rechner für ~1500€*

Hallo,

ich bin aktuell daran mir einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen da der aktuelle leider immer mehr in die Knie geht. Preislich sollte das ganze um die 1500€ liegen.

Gespielt wird hauptsächlich World of Warcraft und nebenbei Spiele wie Diablo3, Rocket League, CS:GO und Witcher3.
Hier und da werden Videos bearbeitet mit Magix Video Deluxe.

Ich habe die folgenden 2 Systeme im Auge doch bin mir dabei noch unsicher:
System1: http://www.mifcom.de/product/2172/gaming-pc-core-i5-4690k---gtx-960.html?config&cdeep={18}2296{11}2717{19}2904{12}2868{4}1876{29}1426{51}1109{74}2864{5}282{8}41{7}802{9}43{13}2878{55}1304{56}1307{22}180{20}173{6}28{21}177{50}1058{17}2871{33}607{41}707{31}577{1}3345{23}267{47}956{10}49{30}501{15}124{66}1764{62}1640{24}370

System2: http://www.mifcom.de/product/2376/pc-system-core-i5-6600k---gtx-970.html?config&cdeep={18}2296{11}3361{19}3410{12}2880{4}3378{29}1426{51}1109{74}2864{5}282{8}41{7}802{9}43{13}2878{55}1304{56}1307{22}180{20}173{6}28{21}177{50}1058{17}2871{33}607{41}707{31}577{1}3345{23}267{47}956{10}49{30}501{15}124{66}1764{62}1640{24}370

System1 hat die bessere Grafikkarte und System2 hat die aktuellere CPU sowie den aktuelleren Ram. Ich habe eben die bedenken den älteren Ram und CPU zu nehmen da dann weniger Luft nach oben ist. Wenn ich System 2 nehme und die Grafikleistung an die Grenze gerät könnte ich noch eine GTX970 kaufen und zusammen betreiben.
Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

Abgesehen davon habe ich nun vermehrt gelesen das man besser statt der "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB, *MSI Gaming 4G" *eine "AMD Radeon R9 390 8GB, *Sapphire Nitro*" nehmen sollte da diese durch die 8GB Ram einfach zeitlich gesehen sicherer ist.
Mir schwirrt aber immernoch im Kopf das man bei einer Intel CPU keine AMD Grafikkarte nehmen sollte. Abgesehen davon wären wohl die Treiber von Nvidia besser.
Würde mich über Meinungen hierzu freuen.


Sollte ich mit meinen Vorstellungen komplett daneben liegen, würde ich mich auch freuen wenn ihr andere Systemvorschläge hättet. Lieb wäre mir wenn ihr diese dann auf der Mifcom Seite konfigurieren könntet oder zumindest Bauteile nehmt die ich dort finden kann.

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß,
Jarnan


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Beim ersten System ist eine GTX 960 drin, die ist natürlich schwächer als die GTX 970 im zweiten System. Oder hast du da selber was konfiguriert? Deine Links gehen nämlich nicht     Und WILLST du denn auch übertakten? Bei beiden PCs ist nämlich ne K-CPU drin. Mit einem normalen i7 hättest du 8 Threads, also quasi-8-Kern. Das wäre im Zweifel "zukunftssicherer" - die i7 sind zwar an sich teuer als die i5, selbst als die übertaktbaren i5.  Aber in dem Fall wäre dann ein Xeon (der E3-1231 v3) für den Sockel 1150 sehr gut, weil der nur 250€ kostet und i7-Technik hat. Der kostet kaum mehr als der i5-4690K und ist sogar günstiger als der i5-6600k. Von der Leistung her sind all diese CPUs innerhalb von 10% in Games, d.h. (zumindest derzeit) hast du auch von einer übertakteten CPU keinen Vorteil. zudem brauchst du für den Xeon kein Board über 100€, für Übertaktung aber wäre ein Board für 120-150€ angemessen. 

Bei mifcom kannst du den Xeon für +18€ im Vergleich zum 4690K wählen.

Wegen der Grafikkarten: die Legende von wegen Intel <=> AMD/ATI ist Unfug. Das war gaaaaaanz früher (als es noch nicht mal iphones gab   ) mal kurze zeit ein Problem, weil relativ viele Intel-Boards einen Nvidia-Chipsatz hatten, und da es auch Nvidia-Onboard-Grafik gab, war in den Treibern fürs Board oft zu viel drin, was die Grafiktreiber von ATI "verwirrte". Da hat man aber selbst damals dann schnell gelöst, das ist seit zig Jahren kein Problem mehr - im Gegenteil: von den Intel-Mainboards, auf die man 2 Grafikkarten einbauen und zusammen betreiben kann, unterstützen seit mind. 5-6 Jahren VIEL mehr Crossfire (von AMD) als SLI (von nvidia). 

Und wegen der Treiber: das ist auch eher Legende. AMD bringt idR nur nicht so oft neue Treiber raus, so das "Freaks" allein deswegen schon Nvidia als "besser" bezeichnen. Und weil viele Spieleentwickler bei der Entwicklung auf Nvidia programmieren, sind RELATIV oft Games direkt nach Release auf AMD noch etwas kritisch. Aber das wird so gut wie immer sehr schnell gelöst, und im Schnitt tun sich AMD und Nvidia da nix. Nvidia hat in den letzten 12-24 Monaten zB RELATIV oft neue Treiber rausgebracht, durch die es bei einzelnen Grafikkartenserien und Games sogar zu vorher unbekannten Problemen kam...  also an sich auch oft zu "vorschnell" was released. Und auch manche neue Games haben auf Nvidia Probleme, die bei AMD nicht auftreten. Zudem macht Nvidia grad auch Negativschlagzeilen, weil die für eine volle Nutzung der Treiber plötzlich einen Nutzeraccount haben wollen. Im großen und ganzen ist keiner von beiden Herstellern irgendwie "besser" bei den Treibern&co - da gibt es immer Mal ein Game, wo mal AMD, mal Nvidia vor allem in den ersten 1-2 Wochen nach Release keine gute Figur macht.

Gegen die R9 390 spricht aber deren hoher Strombedarf. Und die Spiele, die du zu spielen scheinst, sind ja eher MMO-Games, wo die Publisher keine horrenden Textur-Voraussetzungen verlangen. D.h. du wirst vermutlich nicht unbedingt mehr als 4GB brauchen, und wenn es in einem Game doch mal so sein sollte, dass du "Ultra" nur ab 6GB nutzen kannst, dann spielst du es halt auf "sehr hoch" und wirst trotzdem so gut wie keinen Unterschied merken. 8GB wären eher dann sinnvoll, wenn du mehr als FullHD beim Monitor nutzen willst. DA hast du klare Vorteile. 

Wie viel spielst du denn so im Schnitt JEDEN Tag?


----------



## Jarnan (23. November 2015)

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort 

Im Schnitt jeden Tag am Rechner Abends 6+ Stunden.  Davon Ingame 4+.

Da mir die Xeon Prozessoren die du nennst garnichts sagen, bin ich nun verwirrter als ohnehin schon 

Im ersten System ist eine GTX980. Der Linkname ist nur basierend auf dem Basissystem. Das ist aber umkonfiguriert. Wenn du die Links komplett kopierst und in einen neuen Tab einfügst, sollte er auf das umkonfigurierte System kommen. Zumindest funktioniert das bei mir.

Gruß,
Jarnan


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Jarnan schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Im Schnitt jeden Tag am Rechner Abends 6+ Stunden.  Davon Ingame 4+.


 okay, dann hast du pro Jahr so ca 30-50€ mehr Stromkosten, wenn du eine R9 390 nimmst - das solltest du wissen.



> Da mir die Xeon Prozessoren die du nennst garnichts sagen, bin ich nun verwirrter als ohnehin schon


 die Xeons sind eigentlich die Server-CPUs von Intel, die auch spezielle Boards brauchen, aber seit einer Weile passen die auch auf ganz normale Boards. An sich  sind die dann trotzdem teurer als die "gleichguten" normalen CPUs, aber manche Modelle der letzten 5-6 Jahre sind billiger als die quasi identischen normalen CPUs. Der Xeon E3-1231 v3 gehört dazu. Der ist FAST identisch zu einem Core i7-4770, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und 0,1GHz weniger Turbotakt, was du aber nicht merkst. Dafür isser aber günstiger.

Den Aufpreis einer GTX 980 auf die GTX 970 würde ich nicht zahlen - da hast du grad mal 10-15% mehr Leistung. Und für die Games, die du so spielst, ist das völlig egal, die laufen (bis auf Witcher) eh wie Hund mit einer GTX 970, weil sie ja auch für etliche Spieler konzipiert sind, die keinen sooo guten PC haben


----------



## Jarnan (23. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, dann hast du pro Jahr so ca 30-50€ mehr Stromkosten, wenn du eine R9 390 nimmst - das solltest du wissen.


Bestehen denn irgendwelche Vorteile an der GTX970? 50€ im Jahr finde ich nun nicht so dramatisch.




Herbboy schrieb:


> die Xeons sind eigentlich die Server-CPUs von Intel, die auch spezielle  Boards brauchen, aber seit einer Weile passen die auch auf ganz normale  Boards. An sich  sind die dann trotzdem teurer als die "gleichguten"  normalen CPUs, aber manche Modelle der letzten 5-6 Jahre sind billiger  als die quasi identischen normalen CPUs. Der Xeon E3-1231 v3 gehört  dazu. Der ist FAST identisch zu einem Core i7-4770, nur dass er keine  eigene Grafikeinheit hat und 0,1GHz weniger Turbotakt, was du aber nicht  merkst. Dafür isser aber günstiger.


Ich habe leider keine Vergleiche zwischen den CPUS. Du sagst der E3-1231 v3 entspricht dem i7-4770. Wie steht er im Vergleich zum i5-6600K?
Gehört hatte ich mal das die i5 besser zum Zocken geeignet wären als die i7?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Den Aufpreis einer GTX 980 auf die GTX 970 würde ich nicht zahlen - da  hast du grad mal 10-15% mehr Leistung. Und für die Games, die du so  spielst, ist das völlig egal, die laufen (bis auf Witcher) eh wie Hund  mit einer GTX 970, weil sie ja auch für etliche Spieler konzipiert sind,  die keinen sooo guten PC haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mit der GTX980 sehe ich ähnlich. Daher dachte ich eben an die GTX970 mit der Möglichkeit 1 oder 2 Jahre später eine 2te dazu zu holen. 
Das mit den nicht sooo guten Rechnern dachte ich auch.. bis mein aktueller (i5 2500K - GTX570 - 8GB RAM) immer mehr in die Knie ging und mittlerweile in WoW FPS drops bis in den einstellingen Bereich da sind. Und das ist leider unspielbar.

Was für ein System würdest du denn zb empfehlen? Wobei ich immernoch kritisch gegenüber den Xeon Prozessoren stehe. Kann mir da leider wirklich keine Experimente erlauben und der Rechner muss die nächsten 5-6 Jahre gut laufen :/

Gruß,
Jarnan


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Jarnan schrieb:


> Bestehen denn irgendwelche Vorteile an der GTX970? 50€ im Jahr finde ich nun nicht so dramatisch.


 bis auf den Strom gibt es keine Vorteile. Du musst halt nur bedenken, dass die Karte dann nach 2 Jahren halt quasi 100€ teurer ist als die GTX 970  



Ich habe leider keine Vergleiche zwischen den CPUS. Du sagst der E3-1231 v3 entspricht dem i7-4770. Wie steht er im Vergleich zum i5-6600K?
Gehört hatte ich mal das die i5 besser zum Zocken geeignet wären als die i7? [/QUOTE] besser? Eher das Gegenteil. Es gibt nur in einzelnen Fällen das Phänomen, dass ein Spiel mit 4 Kernen etwas besser läuft als wenn man 4 Kerne und Hypterthreading nutzt, also die 8 Threads eines i7. UND es gibt Spiele, die sehr Taktabhängig sind und daher mit nem i5 bei zB 3,8GHz schneller laufen als mit einem i7, der nur 3,6Ghz hat. Aber im Schnitt sind die CPUs alle sehr ähnlich, das kannst du hier http://www.computerbase.de/2015-08/intel-core-i5-6600k-i7-6700k-test-benchmark-skylake/ lesen (der Link geht allerdings bei mir grad nicht, müsste aber nur ein akutes Problem bei computerbase sein), und vlt. kannst du halt durch Hyperthreading halt in einer Weile profitieren. 

Und wenn du Preis-Leistung betrachtest, dann ist aktuell ein Core i5 die "bessere" Wahl eben WEIL die ganzen CPUs sehr nah beieinander sind und man keinen nennenswerten Vorteil von einem i6-6700k für 390€ im Vergleich zu einem Core i5-4460 für 180€ hat. und wenn du Hyperthreading willst zur "Zukunftssicherheit", dann wäre der genannte Xeon halt ein Tipp. 




> Das mit der GTX980 sehe ich ähnlich. Daher dachte ich eben an die GTX970 mit der Möglichkeit 1 oder 2 Jahre später eine 2te dazu zu holen.
> Das mit den nicht sooo guten Rechnern dachte ich auch.. bis mein aktueller (i5 2500K - GTX570 - 8GB RAM) immer mehr in die Knie ging und mittlerweile in WoW FPS drops bis in den einstellingen Bereich da sind. Und das ist leider unspielbar.


 2500k ??? Kauf Dir ne neue Grafikkarte, und gut is   die GTX 570 zu tauschen ist schon überfällig, die ist grad mal so stark wie eine aktuelle Karte für 120€ (GTX 750 Ti), und eine GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 für nicht mal 200€ ist schon 50-60% schneller. Der i5-2500k ist aber noch sehr gut dabei. Ein i5-4690K ist zwar bis zu 20% schneller, aber auf keinen Fall ist der 2500k "zu schwach", und in vielen Spielen ist der 2500k auch kaum schwächer als eine modernere CPU. Mit ner GTX 970 oder R9 390 spielst du auch mit dem 2500k alles auf "Ultra".


----------



## Jarnan (23. November 2015)

Ich habe eben wenig Lust immer wieder anzufangen.. und 20% find ich schon ne Menge.

Was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für CPU? i5 oder i7? Und welche dann?
Und welche Grafikkarte? 

Könntest du nicht mal ein komplettes System zusammenbauen wie du es für 1500€ für am besten hälst?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Meinst du speziell bei mifcom oder allgemein? An sich kannst du einfach mal diese beiden PCs anschauen PC zusammenstellen ab 550 Euro für Anno 2205, Star Wars Battlefront, Rainbow Six Siege und mehr - PCs zusammenstellen für Anno 2205, Star Wars Battlefront und Co

der eine ist mit nem Xeon, den kannst dann halt nicht übertakten. Der andere ist mit nem i7-6700k, also auch zum übertakten. Der ist aber in Spielen halt nur ca 10% vor dem Xeon. Und beim Rest der Bauteile: du kannst natürlich auch andere Gehäuse nehmen, oder größere Festplatten, oder auch beim Xeon-PC eine SSD mit 240-256GB usw., oder die Grafikkarten "tauschen". 

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wo ich bei mifcom den Xeon, R9 390, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 2TB Festplatte reinkonfiguriert habe PC-System Core i7-4790 - GTX 750 - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## Jarnan (23. November 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich immer mehr Namen und Nummern im Kopf und komme immer weniger klar.
Interessant hört sich für mich das "OC-Oberklasse-PC 1290 Euro" System aus deinem ersten Link an. 
Mich wundert nur das der so "günstig" ist. Liegt wohl daran das keine Zusammenbaukosten sowie kein Betriebssystem dabei ist oder?

Problem ist nur das ich den so in keinem Konfigurator nachgebaut bekomme weil es da ja meist alle Teile zig mal gibt oder teils eben garnicht


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Jarnan schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich immer mehr Namen und Nummern im Kopf und komme immer weniger klar.
> Interessant hört sich für mich das "OC-Oberklasse-PC 1290 Euro" System aus deinem ersten Link an.
> Mich wundert nur das der so "günstig" ist. Liegt wohl daran das keine Zusammenbaukosten sowie kein Betriebssystem dabei ist oder?
> 
> Problem ist nur das ich den so in keinem Konfigurator nachgebaut bekomme weil es da ja meist alle Teile zig mal gibt oder teils eben garnicht



Ja, die PCs aus dem Artikel sind halt dazu gedacht, dass du Dir die Teile besorgst und zusammenbaust, und Windows ist auch nicht dabei. Aber du kannst auch auf Alternativen ausweichen - es muss nicht GENAU diese und jene Grafikkarte sein, oder Netzteil. Wichtig ist nur die Kombi aus CPU und Grafikkarten-Typ. Wo würdest du denn zusammenstellen wollen?


----------



## Jarnan (24. November 2015)

Wo speziell wäre mir im Grunde egal. Mir war eben wichtig das er direkt zusammengebaut und aufgesetzt ankommt. Daher fand ich Mifcom sehr interessant da der Rechner dann auch mit aktuellen Treibern ausgeliefert wird.
Das aktuell laufende Angebot von Mifcom wo die die SSD verdoppeln war natürlich auch sehr ausschlaggebend für das Interesse 

Wenn du aber einen anderen Laden kennst wo das ähnlich ist, bin ich natürlich für alles offen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2015)

Jarnan schrieb:


> Wo speziell wäre mir im Grunde egal. Mir war eben wichtig das er direkt zusammengebaut und aufgesetzt ankommt. Daher fand ich Mifcom sehr interessant da der Rechner dann auch mit aktuellen Treibern ausgeliefert wird.
> Das aktuell laufende Angebot von Mifcom wo die die SSD verdoppeln war natürlich auch sehr ausschlaggebend für das Interesse
> 
> Wenn du aber einen anderen Laden kennst wo das ähnlich ist, bin ich natürlich für alles offen.


Einen "Umkonfigurierten" bei mifcom hab ich ja als Beispiel verlinkt, wenn du den Xeon nehmen würdest.

Dann gibt es da zB noch hardwareversand.de, die aber im Sommer durch eine Insolvenz "erschüttert" wurden, was aber einen positiven Verlauf zu nehmen scheint. Seit Oktober läuft das offizielle Verfahren, und die Gelder und Bestellungen seit Ende Juli sollen durch den Insolvenzverwalter abgesichert sein. Vorteil: Zusammenbau kostet wenig.

Einen PC mit dem i7-6700k kann ich Dir aber derzeit nicht zusammenstellen, denn der ist wohl ausverkauft und bei DEN Läden, die ihn noch haben, viel zu teuer: so ab 450-460€, und der i7-4790K (auch übertaktbar und kaum schwächer) kostet nur 350€. Daher hier was mit dem i7-4790K, fall du übertakten willst - mit Windows 10 sind das gute 1400€

HV20479KDE Intel Core i7-4790K Box, LGA1150 362,99 €
HV1140MIDE MSI Z97 GAMING 3, Sockel 1150, ATX 133,99 €
HV30THRUDE Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B 44,99 €
HV20KL26DE 16GB-Kit HyperX FURY Black 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 81,99 €
HV203O15DE Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil 61,99 €
HVR552CSDE Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+ 52,99 €
HV1037SCDE Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail 366,99 €
HV13SB72DE Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 72,99 €
HV12SE82DE Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6Gb/s 250 GB 79,99 €
HV207XTMDE Samsung SH-224FB/BEBE DVD-RW 13,99 €
HVSE0HW6DE OEM Microsoft Windows 10 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 100,00 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 29,99 €


Gesamtpreis: 1.402,89 € Hier ein Direktlink PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

Wenn du Dir die Mühe machst und die ganzen Einzelteile per Preisvergleich einzeln aufrufst, in den Warenkorb legst und am Ende erst den "Rechnerzusammenbau" Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen dazutust, sparst du sicher noch was. zB die Grafikkarte ist dann allein schon 12€ günstiger Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und das nur weil du den Link nutzt statt die Website  


Den gleichen PC könntest du auch zB bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen, die müssten an sich die gleichen Teile auch da haben. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob die zusammenbauen - ich dachte ja, finde aber nix dazu... Topseller -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software 

Auch Alternate bietet Zusammenbau an, die sind aber idr recht teuer - hier hab ich mal einen quasi identischen PC zusammengestellt, nur mit Alternativen beim Board, RAM, Gehäuse usw., die aber "gleichgut" wie das bei hardwareversand sind. Leider kann man das da wohl nicht verlinken, daher ein Screenshot-Collage, rechts unten Zusammenfassung mit Gesamtpreis inkl. Zusammenbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Asus Strix, die ich genommen hab, bekommst 30€ Cashback von Asus - das wäre auch ne gute Wahl, wenn du die bei hardwareversand nehmen würdest.  Nur als Beispiel für Alternativen: beim RAM wäre zb auch G.Skill Ares 16GB CL9 DDR3-1600 gut und idR bei den meisten Läden zu haben. 

Noch kurz was zum CPU-Kühler: es kann sein, dass der nicht verbaut wird, weil das beim Transport zu gefährlich ist. Aber selber montieren wäre nicht schwer.


----------



## svd (24. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Den gleichen PC könntest du auch zB bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen, die müssten an sich die gleichen Teile auch da haben. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob die zusammenbauen - ich dachte ja, finde aber nix dazu... Topseller -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> 
> [...]



Bei Mindfactory machst du das während des Bestellvorgangs, wo dann eine "Montage und Test" Option hinzukommt. Für 100€. *hust*


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory machst du das während des Bestellvorgangs, wo dann eine "Montage und Test" Option hinzukommt. Für 100€. *hust*


 ach so, beim Bestellen erst? Okay, wusste ich nicht    bei MF muss man auch sagen, dass man da RELATIV oft davon hört, dass die Rücksende-Ware ohne Hinweis als neu verkaufen, und bei nem PC-Zusammenbau könnte man einem natürlich so was noch besser "unterjubeln", wobei die den PC ja auch prüfen, d.h. was defektes wird man da nicht geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Jarnan (25. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich danke euch für die Antworten. Vorallem Herbboy der hier wirklich super Auskünfte gibt 

Habe heute noch ein wenig gestöbert und bin hierrauf gestoßen und wundere mich bei den Komponennten über den Preis. Ich weiß das zwei der Systeme über den 1500€ sind aber erstmal egal.
Übersehe ich hier ein oder mehrere schwache Bauteile? Für mich sieht das ziemlich gut aus.

NBB Raubtier NBB00898 Gaming-PC bei notebooksbilliger.de
NBB Raubtier NBB00820 Gaming-PC bei notebooksbilliger.de
NBB Raubtier NBB00826 Gaming-PC bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wundern tut mich zum Beispiel das bei allen 3 das selbe Mainboard verbaut sein soll aber die Angaben bei zb den PC-Schnittstellen sowie der TDP (?) beim Prozessor unterschiedlich sind obwohl auch da jeweils der selbe verbaut ist.

Könnt ihr mir generell was zu den Systemen sagen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Der mit der GTX 970 ist da an sich sehr gut - der wäre halt so wie mein Vorschlag bei hardwareversand, nur dass du da den neueren i6-6700K hast, den es einzeln derzeit kaum gibt, so dass der da, wo man ihn bekommt, 100€ teurer ist als vor kurzem. Du zahlst dann halt mit Windows etwas mehr als bei hardwareversand, und man sieht nicht, ob da auch ein guter Kühler zum Übertakten schon dabei ist.

Und bei der TDP und den Schnittstellen sind das wohl Flüchtigkeitsfehler beim Übertragen der Daten. Kein Board der Welt hat nur 1x USB 2.0 + 2 x 3.0, also nur 3x USB insgesamt, und die TDP der CPU ist 91W, wobei das eh nicht der genaue Strombedarf ist, sondern nur eine Angabe, was maximal an zu kühlender "Wärme" anfallen kann gemessen in Watt. Das ist aber auch kein 100% genauer Wert, denn viele CPU der gleichen Familie haben die gleiche TDP, obwohl die verschiedene Taktraten haben, und die mit mehr Takt müssten ja an sich mehr TDP haben  


Die teureren beiden würde ich nicht nehmen. Die GTX ist nur wenig stärker, kostet aber direkt 150€ mehr, und die GTX 980 Ti ist zwar durchaus 40% schneller, aber bei DEM Aufpreis, da würd ich lieber in 2 Jahren ne neue Karte holen - allein vom gesparten Geld wird das dann sicher eine sein, die schon besser, als die GTX 980 Ti ist


----------



## Jarnan (25. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das Thema erneut aufgreifen.

Ich habe (gegen aller Empfehlungen) bei Notebooksbilliger das System mit der GTX 980 TI gekauft.

Die Lieferung ging zügig und problemlos. Der Rechner kam hier an und war an mehreren Stellen am Gehäuse beschädigt. Der Support von Notebooksbilliger war unterirdisch und mehr als unfreundlich. Man wurde belogen, im Stich gelassen und hatte auch telefonisch keine Ansprechperson. Man wurde immer auf Emails verwiesen und hat da nur Textbausteine als Antwort bekommen die immer das selbe aussagten.. Zusammengefasst sehr sehr enttäuschend.  Als ich mitteilte das ich aufgrund dessen kein Interesse an einem Ersatz habe, wurde sogar erst die Rückzahlung verweigert. Erst als ich den Paypal Käuferschutz aktiviert habe, habe ich mein Geld zurück erhalten.

Da ich nach diesem Alptraum Monat noch immer ohne Rechner da stehe, geht das Thema von vorne los. Ich habe allerdings nun konkretere Vorstellungen was es sein sollte. Daher ist auch das Limit gestiegen.
Ich würde gerne von euch wissen ob in den Zusammenstellungen grobe Schnitzer drin sind oder ob die Systeme so ok sind. Bei manchen Bauteilen kann ich mich zwischen 2en nicht Entscheiden und würde gerne eure Meinung wissen.
Bitte beachtet das ich ein System kaufen will was Problemlos die nächsten 5-6 Jahre übersteht. Ich möchte nicht in 1-2 Jahren wieder anfangen Komponenten auszutauschen. Daher wird das System an manchen Stellen (für den aktuellen Bedarf) überzogen wirken.

Dann mal zu dem System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF     378,66€
Grafikkarte: 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)     769,46€
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail     214,19€
RAM: 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit     89,90€
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler     40,44€
SSD: 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT250BX100SSD1)     79,46€
HDD: 2000GB Seagate Surveillance HDD ST2000VX000 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s     77,92€
Netzteil: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum     132,64€
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil titan     108,94€

Bei folgenden Bauteilen bin ich mir unsicher und schreibe daher hier noch die Alternative zu:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail     176,53€
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit     98,95€

(Preise sind die aktuellen von Mindfactory)

Beim Netzteil bin ich mir unsicher ob das 550W Netzteil reicht oder man doch lieber zu einem 650W Netzteil greifen sollte. Laut dem bequit Konfigurator sollten ja die 550W reichen.

Also dann, befinden sich in dem System grobe Schnitzer? Wozu würdet ihr bei Mainboard und RAM raten? 

Eventuell könnte ja auch der ein oder andere was zu Mindfactory loswerden da ich aktuell vor habe da zu bestellen 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen würdet.

Gruß,
Jarnan


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal ist das echt mies mit dem schiefgegangenen PC-Kauf... 

Nun zum neuen PC: 

Grafikkarte: du musst Dir halt im klaren sein, dass du mit der GTX 980 Ti in der Summe sicher mehr ausgibst, als wenn du eine GTX 970 nimmst und dann halt früher wieder ne neue Karte. Wenn du jetzt ne GTX 970 nimmst, die dann in 1-2 Jahren verkauft und ne neue Karte von dem Geld + dem gesparten (die 980 Ti ist 350-400€ teurer) holst, dann hast du ganz sicher ne Karte, die schneller als eine GTX 980 Ti ist - und vermutlich in der Summe sogar immer noch weniger als die 769€ für die 980 Ti ausgegeben. Wenn es Dir trotzdem den Aufpreis wert ist dafür, dass du halt jetzt schon mehr Leistung hast, dann nimm die 980 Ti aber ruhig.

CPU: der ist nicht schneller als der i7-4790K, welcher viel günstiger ist. Nur wenn du vlt mal vorhast, die "besonderen" Fatures von Skylake zu nutzen, würde ich den 6700k nehmen. Denn da hast du nativ schnelles M.2 für die entsprechenden SSDs (kann aber sein, dass M.2 sich nicht durchsetzt und in 2 Jahren "tot" ist...) und auch USB 3.1, was aber an sich nur was bringt, wenn du schnelle externe Laufwerke unbedingt nutzen willst.

Mainboard: ich denke nicht, dass du vom teureren Board wirklich relavante Vorteile hast. Das ist eher was für "Freaks", die an der kleinsten Schraube beim Übertakten noch rumdrehen wollen oder mehrere Grafikkarten einbauen wollen usw., und beim RAM: ruhig das etwas "schnellere" nehmen, wenn es nicht zu viel mehr kostet. 90€ für 16GB wären so ungefähr die Grenze.


Ansonsten passt alles, Gehäuse und Netzteil sind halt sehr "edel"   und das Netzteil ist SO gut, dass sogar eine noch "kleinere" Version reichen würde, wenn es die gibt


----------

